# BV Sat/Sun - Nov30



## capt ryan (Jun 19, 2012)

BV Tuna 2cool Trip. Leaving out of Bridge Bait (Surfside/Freeport) a little before noon.

We got room for one maybe two more if anyone is interested. Split fuel/bait/ice (should be around $250 or less if we bring two more).


----------

